# And so it has begun.



## Symphonic (Apr 27, 2015)

The first two works that I will share are:

1. Adebiyi - Piano Sonata No.3 in G# minor 








2. Adebiyi - Trois Sérénades 



 




All feedback is welcome.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Is this *you* playing? Or composing? Or both?

.....


----------



## Symphonic (Apr 27, 2015)

pianozach said:


> Is this *you* playing? Or composing? Or both?
> 
> .....


Yes this is me playing my compositions. All the piano pieces I share are improvised in that moment.


----------

